# Probleme mit Blasc!



## patrick02 (4. Dezember 2008)

Hallo! 

Habe mir so eben Blasc Instaliert! Aber habe folgende Probleme: 


-Character daten werden bei Buffed.de nicht abgebilded OBWOHL Ich mich da registriert habe und auch schon bei WOW eingeloggt habe werend Blasc lief! 

-Wenn ich da mir AD-ONS Instlieren will, Und auf den AD-ON Button klicke sind da keine egal was ich einstelle! 


Were nett wenn ihr mir helfen würdet, finde Blasc nämlich super!


----------



## Xelyna (4. Dezember 2008)

Das mit dem Charupload dauert immer so ein wenig, übe dich in Geduld (;

Man kann Addons über Blasc installieren? Das ist mir neu.. dass man sie aktulisieren kann wiederum funktioniert


----------



## Falathrim (4. Dezember 2008)

Why to use Curse Client:
Find and Download Addons

Charupload brauch ich meinerseits nicht, habe SÄMTLICHE Signaturen usw. die das beinhalten blockiert...wenn ich nen Char sehen will schau ich ihn mir im Arsenal an.


----------



## Technocrat (4. Dezember 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Das mit dem Charupload dauert immer so ein wenig, übe dich in Geduld (;



Ja, jetzt schon 4 Wochen... das Teil ist nämlich putt. Aber im Allgemeinen Buffed Forum gibts ne Support Sektion, da kann man das melden...


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Dezember 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ja, jetzt schon 4 Wochen... das Teil ist nämlich putt. Aber im Allgemeinen Buffed Forum gibts ne Support Sektion, da kann man das melden...



hm meine Chars werden eigentlich immer aktuell angezeigt. Sogar meinen jüngst-erstellten DK hab ich drin!

Was bei mir überhaupt nicht funktioniert ist der Profiler. Also das Addon zum anzeigen von BuffedNicks


----------



## Valleron (4. Dezember 2008)

Wär mir auch neu das Blasc nimmer funktioniert. Dauert in der Regel 10 - 15min bis meine Chars aktualisiert wird. 

@TE
Is das Blasc Addon aktiv in WoW? bei mir wirds teilweise als veraltet erkannt und ist daher nicht aktiv.


----------



## Hochelfenfürst (4. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir geht es manchmal auch nicht, aber musst du dann ein paar stunden später nochmal probieren, oder wartest halbe stunde ab, das dauert nämlich manchmal bis dir chars angenommen worden sind.


----------



## Nekramcruun (4. Dezember 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> hm meine Chars werden eigentlich immer aktuell angezeigt. Sogar meinen jüngst-erstellten DK hab ich drin!
> 
> Was bei mir überhaupt nicht funktioniert ist der Profiler. Also das Addon zum anzeigen von BuffedNicks



das ist nicht der profiler das ist buffed buddies was die nicknames von buffed usern zeigt der profiler übertragt deine chars an buffed.


----------



## Part v. Durotan (4. Dezember 2008)

ich muss auch sagen dass der curse client viel besser istr, sry buffed...


----------

